# Square pin to straight pin adapters



## pepperonihead (Nov 25, 2004)

My CFL light fixture has square pin. I would like to use the GE9325 bulbs but they only come in straight pin. Where can I get adapters which will fit into my square pin configuration and allow me to use straight pin Compact Flourescents?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi pepperonihead,

I only know of adapters for square pin to straight pin configuration, http://cgi.ebay.com/Aquarium-power-compact-bulb-square-pin-adapter-x4_W0QQitemZ380006816363QQihZ025QQcategoryZ46314QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

Maybe someone else knows of the adapter you are looking for, it sure would be handy! Otherwise, is it possible to change out the end caps?


----------



## Nelumbo74 (May 2, 2008)

Here you go.

http://www.aquatraders.com/pin-converter-2pk.aspx


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Good job Nelumbo 74!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks for that link (and the original question) . I've been wanting to do the same thing!


----------

